# strange catches



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

What is the strangest catch you have ever seen or caught off a pier or in the surf. I am talking about things that just don't belong there. I am on-call today and can't do much of anything so figured this might be a fun topic. I saw an 11lb dolphin caught off of kitty hawk pier a few years back so that is my odd ball.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I caught BossDogg while fishin.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

In the Panhandle, sails and dolphin from the pier aren't uncommon. I'd have to say the wierdest thing for me was catching a fresh, nasty turd in my cast net.:--|


----------



## LaidbackVA (May 17, 2007)

*Strange siting*

I saw a blue marlin about 8' long off the north side of Nags Head Pier a couple of years ago. I was lucky enough to remember that I had a camera phone and got two photos as it came toward and along side of the pier.


ron


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

LaidbackVA said:


> I saw a blue marlin about 8' long off the north side of Nags Head Pier a couple of years ago. I was lucky enough to remember that I had a camera phone and got two photos as it came toward and along side of the pier.
> 
> 
> ron


That is cool as hell, could you post them.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

emanuel said:


> In the Panhandle, sails and dolphin from the pier aren't uncommon. I'd have to say the wierdest thing for me was catching a fresh, nasty turd in my cast net.:--|


That is just nasty. I would have to put the net in the trash.


----------



## LaidbackVA (May 17, 2007)

*Strange siting*

I'll try to get them off the phone and post them sometime this week


ron


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Seagulls. Way to many to count. My sis got a guy scuba diving when we were on the pier. He popped up, unhooked, waved and was gone. Scared her to death. She was about 12 at the time. I snagged a WELL DEAD tog that was 8-9lbs. Nasty.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

rattler said:


> Seagulls. Way to many to count. My sis got a guy scuba diving when we were on the pier. He popped up, unhooked, waved and was gone. Scared her to death. She was about 12 at the time. I snagged a WELL DEAD tog that was 8-9lbs. Nasty.


Yeah I saw a surfer get hooked at LIP. He got just a little to close.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Saw a 53 FL bluefin tuna caught on LIP in Dec 97.


----------



## Pennman101 (Jul 26, 2010)

best thing i ever caught was a small spining rod of the avon pier 3 summers ago, my dad snagged a small cooler floatn at organ inlet a couple weeks ago it had been some ones lunch cooler it still had the moldy sandwich in it lol


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

While fishing on Ocracoke Island in the early 90's, I had to move my truck up the beach a little and noticed I was almost out of gas. No way could I make it home on what I had. I had drank up all my money the night before and what I had left I bought shrimp of a boat in the harbor. As I was reeling in my line for the last time of the day I felt what I thought was just a small snag or small spot or something, and as I reeled it in, I had caught a velcro wrist wallet with $ 17.46 in it!!! That's about the time I started thinking about "Devine intervention"!


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Lil red jeep, thats incredible. haha.

Id say the weirdest thing for me was catching a blue crab in a fresh water lake.
There was that time when I was 16, I caught a HUGE Bowfin but had no idea what it was at the time, just knew that it looked like a dinosaur fish. I took it to a local tackle shop and found out what it was.


----------



## twidpa (Apr 13, 2009)

When I was a kid fishing in the york river, my line went tight and I thought I had another mud toad. It was very hard to reel but I was getting back line. As the "catch" broke the surface we saw it was an old rusty bucket. It had lots of barnicles and rust holes. As I landed it and tried to untangle the double hook leader, I noticed a little bug looking thing. Then another and another and then it was covered in tiny blue crabs. Seemed like hundreds of them too small to even use for bait. I won the "most fish caught" award because of an earlier clarification to include crabs in the count.
T


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

I caught a tin can and shoe on a double hook rig at the colonial beach municipal pier when i was a kid :redface:


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Was fishing at Kiptopeke State Park earlier this year, just sitting around chilling when I heard someone yell "Cobia!". I flipped out, and casted in the direction the guy was pointing, and ended up casting about 2 feet past it. Started reeling in fast in hopes of at least snagging him (didn't know what the hell to do), and sure enough, the fish gods where smiling on me. About half way into the fight, I thought it was odd that this thing wasn't taking any line at all (though thankful, was using 20 pound mono, that was old to boot). After a 10 minute long battle with this behemoth, I finally pull him up to the pier. Sure enough, this sucker was huge, and my first ever cobia. I bet this thing would have been probably 55-60 pounds, before some one filleted it and chucked it off their boat .


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Fishing one night I caught a Coleman lantern new globe and mantels good as new. No it wasent still lit.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Fishing on the Va Beach Oceanfront pier a couple years back I caught a very large shrimp. I had put bait on the hook....don't remember what type of bait. Saw the end of the rod twitching....reeled in a little...nothing pulled back....just light twitching. Figured I'd just bring it in anyway. Was shocked to see I hooked a live jumbo (as long as my hand) shrimp. He took either the bait I had put on.....or else the bare gold color hook. I was scared to touch it. Had never seen a live shrimp before.....not counting the local grass shrimp. A lady angler that worked in the seafood industry volunteered to take it off the hook. The way it had hooked itself, was the right presentation to be tossed back out as an offering. Decided to give it away for table fare instead. Unfortunately, I didn't have the a camera with me that day. I doubt I'll ever catch one on a hook again.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

When I was a kid, my old man hooked/snagged into an alligator while fishing on a pier. I don't remember much about it, I just remember seeing it wondering why he was messn with that if we were fishing!!! LMAO!

Robert


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

lil red jeep said:


> While fishing on Ocracoke Island in the early 90's, I had to move my truck up the beach a little and noticed I was almost out of gas. No way could I make it home on what I had. I had drank up all my money the night before and what I had left I bought shrimp of a boat in the harbor. As I was reeling in my line for the last time of the day I felt what I thought was just a small snag or small spot or something, and as I reeled it in, I had caught a velcro wrist wallet with $ 17.46 in it!!! That's about the time I started thinking about "Devine intervention"!


I did catch pants with $.076 and a set of mustang keys. I still have the Penn 209 and 309 that I caught. Both had been in the water for a long time. I have a divers knife that has been the best bait knife. I had to replace the handle. I love free stuff. Never did find MY Mustang. lol


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I caught a large wooden fish with various colors of fading paint on it. It was about 4 1/2' long and maybe two ft tall. I guess it fell off a boat. Caught it at Hogs Point at Pax River Naval Station.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Was fishing PLO pier for flounder last year and catching a ton of .5 to 1 inch short fish, when all of a sudden whack, felt like a doormat, when it finally broke surface and I got it up on the pier I come to find out that it was a 6XL t-shirt. Guess someone went for a swim!


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

As a kid I caught a duck..... what a pain to release. This year I caught a live counch at Oak Island. It claped down on a chunk of cut bait I was fishing with but never got hooked.


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

andrews said:


> Was fishing at Kiptopeke State Park earlier this year, just sitting around chilling when I heard someone yell "Cobia!". I flipped out, and casted in the direction the guy was pointing, and ended up casting about 2 feet past it. Started reeling in fast in hopes of at least snagging him (didn't know what the hell to do), and sure enough, the fish gods where smiling on me. About half way into the fight, I thought it was odd that this thing wasn't taking any line at all (though thankful, was using 20 pound mono, that was old to boot). After a 10 minute long battle with this behemoth, I finally pull him up to the pier. Sure enough, this sucker was huge, and my first ever cobia. I bet this thing would have been probably 55-60 pounds, before some one filleted it and chucked it off their boat .


andrew howd that happen


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

I caught a 20+ pound snook 2 years ago in my grandparents freshwater lake in there back yard, that was blocked from access to saltwater 5 years before, during the fish kill they had last winter there was 4 others found dead.

I also caught my own pier gaff 2 weeks after losing it on the opposite side of the T that i dropped it on. That was on oceanview


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

I reeled in a fender off a VW Beetle while fishin' the Potomac.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

1fishinmusician said:


> I reeled in a fender off a VW Beetle while fishin' the Potomac.


I think we have a winner haha

Strangest thing I have hooked was a old boot off OVP. Was just like ya see in the cartoons. Black leather but no fish inside it


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

My wife and I have 2 Flounder that came across pretty weird...

The first flounder was caught by my wife on our honeymoon. We went deep sea fishing on "Capt Stacey" out of Atlantic Beach. She got sick on the ride out, while we fished and the ride in.... anyway she was able to drop a line in the middle of the gulf stream 20+ miles out and on her very first catch she nails a really large Flounder. The mate said in over 30 yrs of "Mating" he'd never seen a flounder caught that far from shore.... 

The second flounder was caught by me yesterday on a Pin Rig using a small spot for bait. I was fishing off Buckroe Pier in Hampton VA. I usually try to put out a blue but spot was all we could catch. So I look out see the spot, look away, then look back and the pin rig had released. Then I hear a few slow clicks on the fighting rod. I figure it was another Ray... Muscled it in pretty quick got it up and measured it and it was just shy of legal so I released it, $500 ticket not happening.
JB


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Weardest thing I have ever caught was a sand dollar fishing. It was big and purple. Dont know how I managed to catch it but was fishing on a head boat in florida.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a swan nail a Rapala one time. It took 4 of us to land it and get the hook out. Those are mean, nasty birds when riled up.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

I hooked a Spiny Lobster and a Mantis Shrimp.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

sturgeon off tybee pier. two minutes after the guy next to me caught one also.


----------



## staylo17 (Jun 29, 2010)

It wasn't me, but when I was little my dad took me out fishing with my uncle in Long Island. The guy next to us had his line go tight and had something big. When he finally got it to the dock, it was a sea turtle. He didn't know what to do with it and was scared to touch it so he told my uncle if you get it off my line you can have it, who at the dismay of a nature loving kid who had never before seen a live sea turtle, slit it's throat  and it ended up as stew!


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

staylo17 said:


> It wasn't me, but when I was little my dad took me out fishing with my uncle in Long Island. The guy next to us had his line go tight and had something big. When he finally got it to the dock, it was a sea turtle. He didn't know what to do with it and was scared to touch it so he told my uncle if you get it off my line you can have it, who at the dismay of a nature loving kid who had never before seen a live sea turtle, slit it's throat  and it ended up as stew!


Uncles can do some shocking stuff.  Exactly why til this day I refuse to eat certain things. Sorta got way too many aversion lessons in my younger years. :--|

So, how did the stew taste? 
JK


----------



## pierfisher9678 (Jun 12, 2009)

lol i love these stories..i caught a dead stingray off grandview pier one time.also seen a guy pull in a 5 gallon bucket on grandview..of course he shouldnt have fell asleep and he would not have got the bucket on there.. when the current is strong a 5 gal bucket gives a good run lol


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Too Busy said:


> I had a swan nail a Rapala one time. It took 4 of us to land it and get the hook out. Those are mean, nasty birds when riled up.


This thread could go for years,lmao. Got a free repala from a seagull at work. It was stuck in its bill and I lured it in with fries. Coat on the head and took it out. Had to change the hooks out but the gull was better off as he was scrawney as hell. A JERK fishing behind me on the pier, caught a cap, MINE!!! I had asked him to be carefull 2-3 times already. His rod and reeel did not float. There were kids around that were in danger and he would not move down the pier. He was gonna chug his beer and fish right there. No rod no danger. Drink your a$$ off. MORON.


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

I did not catch this but was a witness to it. While 3 of us was fishing in a jon boat in a pond a friend of mine caught his brother by the ear with a Rebel jointed minnow. One set of treble hooks in the ear one set in the ear lobe. The brother that was casting thought he had hung a limb and jerked hard to set the hooks real good. We started paddle towards the truck and they wanted to fight, finally got them on land and they fought it out for awhile and finally the one with the hooksin his ear gave up when his brother grabbed the ear , hooks and all and twisted. I drove them home and their mother took them to doctor for hook removal. I never did go back fishing them again.


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

i have never caught anything crazy yet but i have seen whales of va beach pier


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

On the Ocean Crest once I had a big ray sucked to the bottom, so someone else snagged it, we got it up and it was actually a glog of 12 anchors and other random rigs. I also caught a drop net off the VA beach pier, once I caught a "3 inch cobia.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 23, 2006)

*strangest or dumbest?*

i cast netted a 3' bonnet head shark at Holden Beach. he got irritated and tore up my little cast net


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

i also had a bait rod snatched over the rail at tybee pier then caught the string ray that snatched it over ten minutes later retrieving not only the sting ray but my penn bait rod and reel also!


----------



## drzrider (Jan 19, 2010)

I pulled up a ball of fishing line that had a fish skeleton tangled in the middle at Seaview Pier on Topsail Island. That was nasty and stunk but probably not uncommon.


----------



## b2thewall (Feb 22, 2010)

I lost a rod over the side of Springmaid pier in Myrtle beach. About two hours later the security guard was running us off because the pier was closing for the night so I started reeling in and snagged a big one. After a few minute fight I decked my lost rod!


----------



## staylo17 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thrifty Angler said:


> Uncles can do some shocking stuff.  Exactly why til this day I refuse to eat certain things. Sorta got way too many aversion lessons in my younger years. :--|
> 
> So, how did the stew taste?
> JK


LOL, its a long story, but he never did get any stew, The guy who was supposed to cook it for him, cooked it and ate it


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

a couple years ago I caught 3 rods in the same day off the pier. they were rods that rays had pulled over.


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

Not me, but my best friend hooked and caught a kids tonka toy dump truck about 3 years ago while fishing from horrace Caldwell pier in port aransas, (you know, the type that's about the size of a 5 gallon bucket) I guess the kid left it on the beach and the tide washed it out, but you can imagine the look on our faces when he landed it lol


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Pulled a dirtbike frame out of Lake Norman in a cast net.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

staylo17 said:


> LOL, its a long story, but he never did get any stew, The guy who was supposed to cook it for him, cooked it and ate it


Seems the middle man was completely left out. What a shame. 
Score one for nieces/nephews.


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

*set of keys*

I was jigging for flounder down at Cape Charles Pier and snagged a set of keys. There was a church name on one of the fobs so I called and they got in touch with the owner through the church bulletin. I mailed her keys to her in VA Beach.

Weirdest critter was a mantis shrimp. Alien at best....


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

I caught a starfish at the light tower and a seahorse on a peice of cut bait in lynnhaven once.
ALSO CAUGHT A TAMPON ON A SPINNERBAIT TROUT FISHING IN ROANOKE. LOL


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

sea turtles
2 actually

a beach chair- very comfortable in the living room

and seem a small sailfish caught in a cast net


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

Last monday while jerkin live bait for flounder pulled in a terrapin.......


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

I just caught a danforth style anchor today in Rudee Inlet near the bridge.


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

I once caught a blue crab after hooking him in his mouth. I've also caught a shopping cart, a 1.5inch long largemouth and a minnow.


----------



## pier pressure (Aug 26, 2010)

While fishing a bridge in Sarasota with my dad and grandpa when I was a kid, my dad caught a remora. My dad wanted to see if it would attach to his sneaker, which it did. Real funny until it wouldn't turn loose and he had to put it under the knife.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

RoryGoggin said:


> I just caught a danforth style anchor today in Rudee Inlet near the bridge.


I was talking to a guy on the otherside of the pier when I saw the big brown stain of cow rays comming. I said you might want to reel up and I went to do the same. He didn't and over it went. Must have been 100+ big rays. His rod floated and I snagged it back for him. The worst thing was jelly fish stinger got me right across the eyes as I was reeling in with the wind in my face. That hurt.


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

Dude hooked flipper today on seagull that was one hell of a run


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

757 Fire said:


> Dude hooked flipper today on seagull that was one hell of a run


How did that end up? Always wondered what would happen if someone did that.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

rattler said:


> I was talking to a guy on the otherside of the pier when I saw the big brown stain of cow rays comming. I said you might want to reel up and I went to do the same. He didn't and over it went. Must have been 100+ big rays. His rod floated and I snagged it back for him. The worst thing was jelly fish stinger got me right across the eyes as I was reeling in with the wind in my face. That hurt.


HIS ROD FLOATED.... for real?? ive never senn a floating rod and reel.!! that doesnt mean they dont make one but i never seen one.


----------



## pier pressure (Aug 26, 2010)

*Not mine, but still...*

Fishing Anna Maria city pier a friend dredged something from the bottom that had an odor beyond comprehension. It looked like the backbone of some land-based creature that surely was genetically linked to a chupacabra. I think I might have a photo of it. If so, I'll put it in my assorted pics album for anyone who's interested.


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

andrews said:


> How did that end up? Always wondered what would happen if someone did that.


His saltist 50 lost about 300-400 yards in less then 30 seconds and the dolphin kept jumping which was awesome before he cut it. It tangled up in my anchor line which scared the shi* out of me the pvc saved my rod.


----------



## kinghunter12 (Jan 24, 2009)

about two years ago i was at lake waccamaw with my mom and her boyfriend and i was bas fishing in the cannale in ths back yard with a weedless frog and caught an alligator


----------



## stumpp (Jul 13, 2010)

An Old Milwakee pull tab beer can from the second creek on Ocracoke Island on a bottom rig. A Prada wristwatch on a rubber lizard from the James River while fishing the Dutch Gap boat launch.


----------



## Bull Durham (Aug 14, 2006)

wasnt me ...but a couple of years ago a guy on Bouge Inlet Pier had his line broken bringin in a large fish. He tied on a new bottom rig and sure enuff he snagged his rig that had broken off and the rig still had the I think it was 82 lb black drum hooked. I think his pic is still up somewhere on BIP website...and in the barber shop in Hillsboro


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

clinder said:


> HIS ROD FLOATED.... for real?? ive never senn a floating rod and reel.!! that doesnt mean they dont make one but i never seen one.


foam grip 8.5' rod from wally world. I have the same one. It hadn't been in the water 5mins. Good spot rod.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

RAYTOGS said:


> ALSO CAUGHT A TAMPON ON A SPINNERBAIT TROUT FISHING IN ROANOKE. LOL


I wouldn't eat that.

My dad way back caught a mattress in the surf at VA beach. Says it put up one hell of a fight.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Caught a sea wasp jellyfish in my shorts just north of the Tybee Pier in 2002. Worst pain, ever.


----------



## earnjam (Sep 2, 2010)

I just joined the site, and thought I'd make my debut in the strange catch thread.

When I was about 13, I was fishing off a dock at Pawley's Island, SC. Thought I was hung up and decided to snap the line, but instead of breaking, I was able to pull it in slightly. I took my time and got it to the dock...turned out to be a casting net. I had never had one before, so I cleaned it up and taught myself how to throw it. 

Used it for about 2 weeks and caught plenty of baitfish and some other interesting things (an eel, a sheepshead...really random stuff) as I would often just throw it randomly off the end of the dock and see what came up. 

Then I let my friend try to use it for a little bit and he forgot to put the landline around his wrist. It disappeared back into the channel for someone else to snag.


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

I used to fish on the other side of the continent in the pacific. 
Sea Cucumbers and Ratfish were the strangest


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Twice caught turtles. They DO NOT like to let go of the hooks! And they were ordinary Box Turtles, not snapping.
Rod w/ what looked to be a brand new Penn 440SS (used for years, now in the closet) 
And not strange, or really even a "catch", but my favorite;
Years ago I lost an expensive pair of prescription sunglasses off of my bass boat. I sat in that spot for hours dragging a carolina rigged treble hook across the bottom and finally brought them back. Still have 'em!


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

14" E78 truck tire, partially filled with sand, in about 8mph outflow at perdido pass seawall. Landed it too!


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

chunking for cow stripers on the river shore and was checking my bait when i snagged something. It was heavy as heck, but would not break my line because i was 25lb line, 60lb 12' shock leader, and 80 18" leader to my 9/0 hook. It felt like a log and I couldnt reel so I just held my line... walked back, and ran to the tide line reeling in the slack over and over. When I get close (night with just fire), I swear I have a giant log that if I let it sink I will be snagged for good when all the sudden I see two huge dinosoar type feet pop out the water. I never did get the behemoth fully beached, but i was an 80lb-100lb snapping turtle the size of a small car hood stuck in the shallow sand. He was hooked in the mouth (fresh herring) and got really pissed when he seen us and eventually snapped that huge steel hook and took off. Its alligator like tail was 18-24 inches long. This thing was huge. Next night, same spot.. cheking bait and snag another small one by his tail and drug him in backwards. Stopped wading to cast there after that.


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

tjbjornsen said:


> Twice caught turtles. They DO NOT like to let go of the hooks! And they were ordinary Box Turtles, not snapping.
> Rod w/ what looked to be a brand new Penn 440SS (used for years, now in the closet)
> And not strange, or really even a "catch", but my favorite;
> Years ago I lost an expensive pair of prescription sunglasses off of my bass boat. I sat in that spot for hours dragging a carolina rigged treble hook across the bottom and finally brought them back. Still have 'em!


 were u fishing in the forest,last i thought box turtles are all land bearing,and are vegetarian's....


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Caught this in Cape May nj 27 1/2" nose to tail (straight line) follow the stripes 28"

http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh208/junkmansj/?action=view&current=P1000360.jpg


----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

Deer ribcage while catfishing a local river. The area was notorious for people dumping off illegal animal carcasses that needed to disappear, dang poachers.


----------



## bigbear607 (Nov 29, 2007)

*warm, wet cash*

Was fishing off of Sharkeys Pier in Venice Florida when my son saw some money in the water about 50 feet off the beach. Broke out the trusty Gotcha plug and snagged myself a 10 dollar bill. That was a hoot! And of course I had to split it with him. Lol


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

I caught the back of my head with a off VB pier about 15 years ago with a Gotcha. Drove all the way back to Richmond with that thing stuck in my head. Last week I caught a pair of sunglasses in the surf at Back Bay.


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

Snagged a half of tire that had evidently broken away from some sunken (ill conceived) structure while surf fishing near Cape Point--had a good size octopus in it when I got it in...I've also reeled in two rod/reel combos near the Point and still have an ABU 5000 reel from one of those combos that was salvageable.


----------



## FishMore (Jul 24, 2011)

I caught something that looked like a big shrimp with small spines on its' back last year.I'll try to find my pic of it later to post.Would like to know what it is.


----------



## jbyrd24 (Nov 8, 2010)

About 41 years ago when I was 13, I was fishing in the surf at Wightsville Beach. Every time the surf went out my reel began to scream. When the tide came back in I could collect back some line. About 35 minutes later and by then about a crowd of 40 onlookers I finally got my catch to shore! Lol.... An extra large Budwiser beach towel !


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

had about the same thing happen to my Son and I at least 5 years ago ... we were at the P&S get together at AI and We had a big run ... he was probably about 8-9 yo and he grabbed the rod and had a long hard fight to reel in about 30' of 1" rope ...


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

Caught a females "toy". Disgusting!


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

1. Snapping turtle
2. Crab trap
3. Eel.
4. Stargazer ( lucky I didn't grab that one by hand..)
5. Bottom rig with fish skeleton.
6.Helped unhook an osprey someone had hooked. THAT was fun, lucky I had welding gloves in the truck.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2006)

I caught a ray that I haven't been able to identify It was small like a skate but round instead of diamond shaped. It was light yellow with about a 1 inch band of alternating black and white dashes going all the way around the edges of it's wings. The tail was very short, maybe an inch long. The whole thing was only 12" across. Never seen anything like it. Looked in all of the rays and skate resource books and have not seen a picture of one/

Any Ideas?


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

went out on a head boat out of rudee inlet a few years back. had bait on the bottom and felt a little tap tap and started reeling expecting to find a small croaker and on the end was about a 8" starfish! thought it was pretty cool and decidet to let the creature live and threw him back over the rail. btw, BUMP this thread!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

At AI VA a few years ago. Peeps kept getting snagged up a high tide. Went out at dead low next morning and plucked out a nice big piece of copper. Weighed it in and got 35$ for it. Paid for half of my permit for that year


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> I caught a ray that I haven't been able to identify It was small like a skate but round instead of diamond shaped. It was light yellow with about a 1 inch band of alternating black and white dashes going all the way around the edges of it's wings. The tail was very short, maybe an inch long. The whole thing was only 12" across. Never seen anything like it. Looked in all of the rays and skate resource books and have not seen a picture of one/
> 
> Any Ideas?


butterfly ray


----------

